# Replace pipes in bathroom, need advice



## Steelmesh (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,

I just purchased my first home.  I am in the middle of replumbing it.  The 1100sqft house was built in 1954: its got plaster walls, and i'm assuming the tiled bathroom is original.  It had galvanized pipes and low water pressure; therefore, I decided to replumb the entire house with copper.  It is going very well, no problems except for the bathroom which is the last thing now.

From my basement, the two water pipes that supply the vanity sink and toilet disappear into the floor.  In the bathroom it is all tile.  Behind these pipes is the master bedroom, which is plaster wall and possibly metal lath.  

Here is the question, should I go through the tile (carefully remove and replace tile) and replace the pipes?  Or should I go through the metal lath plaster walls in the bedroom?  

I cannot retile the bathroom, as it is not in my budget or skill level.  I am putting in a new vanity cabinet and toilet as well.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## kok328 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd have to vote for going thru the plaster unless you have spare matching tiles in case your accidentally break one.  Will the new vanity cabinet install yeild a few spare tiles?  If not, a plaster repair might be less noticeable and/or you could just trim out the hole and make an access panel out of it.


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go through the plaster. With so many products on the market for wall repair, trying to not break tiles is not worth the hassle.


----------

